# Fa. GigaFish



## DonCamile (26. Januar 2006)

Ich muss sagen klasse Shop !!!
Sofortige Lieferung nächsten Tag war das Paket in meinen Händen ,super Qualität. Lieferung auf Rechnung ohne sonstige Gebühren echt Klasse !!!
Mein Tip: Schaut immer zuerst bei GigaFish rein #6




*Lieferung auf Rechnung!
Sparen Sie Geld - Keine Nachnahmegebühren!

*



*Keine Porto- u. Versandkosten!*



*Mindestbestellwert nur EURO 10 !
*



*Freundliche und kompetente Beratung
*



*Sofort-Lieferung
(Für Sie haben wir immer alles auf Lager)

*



*30 Tage Rückgaberecht
Die Kosten für Rücksendung tragen wir
(Somit haben Sie keinerlei Risiko und Kosten)
*


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Jupp ich hab schon ein paar Mal dort bestellt und bin sehr begeister! #6 Klasse Service!!!!


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Da haste Recht. Wer liefert heutzutage schon auf Rechnung? Und das ohne Porto und ohne Mindesbestellwert? Das fällt mir im Moment kein anderer Händler ein. Hut ab....................


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Naja, bei der geflochtenen Powerline wird bei Gigafish leider genauso
"geschönt" wie bei vielen anderen Firmen.

Da ist die 0,11er mit 11,8 Kilo Tragkraft angegeben, real hat die 11er aber über 0,20, die Tragkraft wurde dafür nur mit 8 Kilo (noKnot) bzw. ca. 3,5 - 6 Kilo (Schlaufenknoten) statt mit fast 12 Kilo gemessen.

Da gibts Schnüre mit deutlich besseren Ergebnissen.

Hier die Tabelle dazu>>>
Und hier der Thread dazu>>>


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Die Gummitanke in HH ist auch nicht zu verachten. Auch dort ist ein erstklassiger Service!!! Auch dort gehts auf Rechnung......


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, bei der geflochtenen Powerline wird bei Gigafish leider genauso
> "geschönt" wie bei vielen anderen Firmen.
> 
> Da ist die 0,11er mit 11,8 Kilo Tragkraft angegeben, real hat die 11er aber über 0,20, die Tragkraft wurde dafür nur mit 8 Kilo (noKnot) bzw. ca. 3,5 - 6 Kilo (Schlaufenknoten) statt mit fast 12 Kilo gemessen.
> ...




Ähhhm ich glaub es ging nicht um Schnüre, sondern um den Shop und deren Service oder hab ich mich da vertan  |kopfkrat :q.....


----------



## DonCamile (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Finde ich auch ,habe das Rutenfutteral bestellt für 29,90. Steht nicht dabei das es von Paladin ist.Gehen zwei Ruten rein ,ein Schirm komplett mit Umhang ,Kescher würde auch noch reingehen wenn ich einen klappbaren hätte ,viele Fächer.Mit einer Rute bring ich auch noch den Klappstuhl unter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



> Ähhhm ich glaub es ging nicht um Schnüre, sondern um den Shop und deren Service oder hab ich mich da vertan


Korrekt, und was ist das für ein Shop der seine (selbst hergestellten) Schnüre mit "optimistischen" Angaben versieht???


----------



## DonCamile (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhhm ich glaub es ging nicht um Schnüre, sondern um den Shop und deren Service oder hab ich mich da vertan |kopfkrat :q.....


 
:m Es geht um den Service mir gehen die versteckten Kosten auf den Kecks !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Habt Ihr recht, für den Service muss man loben, genauso wie die Schummelei beim Durchmesser und der Tragkraft kritisiert gehört.


----------



## DonCamile (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Korrekt, und was ist das für ein Shop der seine (selbst hergestellten) Schnüre mit "optimistischen" Angaben versieht???


 
Welcher Hersteller macht nicht optimistische Angaben ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Fast alle, leider :-((
Was es aber nicht besser macht, und der eine "schönt" mehr, der andere weniger.
Daher auch die Hinweise von mir:
Hier die Tabelle dazu>>>
Und hier der Thread dazu>>>


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Manmanmanman......:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Das Thema hatten wir im Juli 2003 auch schon im Mag:
Guckst Du hier>>


----------



## Nauke (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Der Service vin Giga Fish ist einfach super#6 #6 #6 

Die Produkte, jedenfalls die welche ich dort gekauft habe, sind ebenfalls
ok. Auch mit der Power Line, die jetzt nach und nach meine Dyneena und
Fireline ablöst, bin ich sehr zu frieden.

Ach wenn die Angaben zu den Schnüren genau so Fehlerhaft sind wir von
anderen Herstellern welche in anderen Shops mit der falschen Angaben
verkauft werden, dann ist eben der Service der den Unterschied macht.

Und wenn mir für den nächten Angeltripp nur noch paar Wirbel fehlen, ein 
Anruf und nächsten Tag sind sie in der Post. 
Und ich muß nicht 30€ Mindestbestellwert voll machen und nicht per Vorkasse
bezahlen. Bei Vorkasse, ausgenommen bei Kreditkarten Belastung, ist nix
mit Lieferung von heute auf morgen.#h


----------



## Yupii (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil, aber das haperte schon mehrmals in der Vergangenheit.
Hier geht es um den Service und nicht um die Powerline, mit der ich  in verschiedenen Tragkräften sehr zufrifeden bin#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Ich denke mal auch das man es auch übertreiben kann. Mittlerweile sollte doch wohl auch dem letzten bekannt sein das die Durchmesser von geflochtenen Schnüren bei jedem Hersteller geschönt sind. 
Auch wenn man immer und immer wieder darauf rumreitet ändert sich nichts daran.  

Und wie schon gesagt wurde hier der Service dieser Firma gelobt. Ich habe selber schon einige Dinge, nicht nur Schnur, dort bestellt und werde es auch jederzeit wieder tun. Der Service ist einfach Spitze!!


----------



## melis (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibts Schnüre mit deutlich besseren Ergebnissen.
> 
> Hier die Tabelle dazu>>>
> Und hier der Thread dazu>>>


 
Ne nur die Quattron. 
7,8-9kg bei 0,195mm zu 
8kg bei 0,22mm
Aber die lügerei, da stimme ich dir zu.


Leider: wenn etwas ausverkauft ist, dann kommt es Monate lang nicht wieder rein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Nochmal:
Auch ich durfte den Service schon geniessen und war auch damit zufrieden.
Dennoch finde ich die Schummelei grundsätzlich (bei jeder Firma die das macht) eine Sauerei.

Denn das eine schliesst ja das andere nicht aus.


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Es muss ja nicht immer und immer wieder angesprochen werden, dass die geflochtenen Schnüre geschönt sind. Lasst uns jetzt endlich über SERVICE sprechen und nicht über Schnüre...... Das Thema hatten wir ja bekanntlich schon oft........


----------



## melis (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Dann zum Service:
Wenn etwas ausverkauft ist, dann kommt es Monate lang nicht wieder rein. _*LEIDER*_
z.B. der bekannte Wobbler.

Aber der Shop ist wirklich gut.


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Dann zum Service:
> Wenn etwas ausverkauft ist, dann kommt es Monate lang nicht wieder rein. _*LEIDER*_
> z.B. der bekannte Wobbler.
> 
> Aber der Shop ist wirklich gut.



War das mit dem Wobbler nicht so, dass der nicht mehr produziert wird.... Ich meine, da was gelesen zu haben hier im AB |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## melis (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Die von Giga haben mir erzählt, der kommt wieder ab Frühjahr in den Verkauf. Ich werde benachrichtigt.


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Ok dann hab ich da was anderes gelesen....


----------



## slu (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

"Naja, bei der geflochtenen Powerline wird bei Gigafish leider genauso
"geschönt" wie bei vielen anderen Firmen.

Da ist die 0,11er mit 11,8 Kilo Tragkraft angegeben, real hat die 11er aber über 0,20, die Tragkraft wurde dafür nur mit 8 Kilo (noKnot) bzw. ca. 3,5 - 6 Kilo (Schlaufenknoten) statt mit fast 12 Kilo gemessen.

Da gibts Schnüre mit deutlich besseren Ergebnissen."

@ Thomas9904 
genau das hatte ich auch zu bemängeln! Als ich mein Powerline in 0,07 bekommen habe war ich ein wenig entäuscht als die mit 8,8 KG angegebene Schnur schon bei 4 - 4,5 KG gerissen ist. Naja, dieses Manko gibt es leider bei allen geflechten.


----------



## Nauke (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Ich hab jetzt folgende E-Mail an Gigafish gesant:


*Hallo Herr Kluckert,

ich bin über die Powerline bei Ihnen Kunde geworden. 
Mit der Schnur bin ich bisher zufrieden und halte auch viel von ihr.

Bin jedoch zur Zeit geneigt, zu Zebco, konkret zur "Quattron" zu wechseln.

Das aber nicht wegen der Qualität dieser Schnur sondern wegen den relativ
richtigen Angaben zu den Werten dieser Schnur. 

Fürs Fischen in größeren Tiefen in Norwegen sind mir die Angaben zum Durchmesser
und zur Tragkraft der Schnur wichtig.
Im Moment habe ich zu ihren offiziellen Angaben zu Powerline kein Vertrauen mehr.

Falls Sie es nicht bereits getan haben, empfehle ich Ihnen folgenden Link zu öffnen
und den Thread komplett zu lesen.:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65243

Bitte beachten Sie dabei die vom Mitarbeiter von Zebco eingebrachten Beiträge und die Reaktionen der User.

Mich würde es freuen, wenn auch Ihr Unternehmen sich entschließen würde die Leistung
der Powerline richtig zu deklarieren.

Welches Ansehen ihre Firma u.a. genießt können sie hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=69063

sehen. 

Von der Usern bin ich "Nauke" und bin gerne Ihr Kunde.

Gruß Hartmut Hartmann
*

Werde die Antwort hier einstellen#h


----------



## sunny (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Klasse Nauke#6 . Mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## bacalo (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt folgende E-Mail an Gigafish gesant:
> 
> 
> *Hallo Herr Kluckert,*
> ...


 

#h Nauke|wavey:  
Danke für deine Bemühungen!
Werde nun auch mal bei Gigafish reinsehen

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## DonCamile (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Ihr glaubt doch nicht das ein Hersteller korrekte Tragkraftangaben angibt ,wenn die anderen Hersteller schummeln. Dieser eine Hersteller würde sich ja selbst sein Geschäft schädigen.Wir müssen nicht einzelne hersteller anschreiben sondern die Angelverbände Weltweit müssen eine Schnur DinNorm erwirken. Eine Norm muss angestrebt werden damit die "Fische und die Angler wissen wo sie dran" sind.

Ich werde dann einfach die Powerline eine grösse grösser bestellen weil ich nicht bereit bin 10€ Versand zu bezahlen.


----------



## Logo (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Hallo zusammen 

ich bin auch zufriedener Kunde von Gigafish Produkten. Jede Bestellung kam spätestens 2 Tage später an und ich hatte nie Probleme #6
Mit den Durchmesserangaben mogelt Gigafish mit der Powerline mindestens genauso viel wie jeder andere  Hersteller. Könnte mir aber ehrlich gesagt gut vorstellen das Herr Kluckert auf "Nauke"s schreiben reagiert und was an der Situation ändert. Denn jemand der bei Gigafish bestellt kennt sich im Bereich Angeln aus behaupte ich mal und weiß smoit meist vorher, dass die Angaben der geflochtenen nicht wirklich stimmen. 

gruss Logo


----------



## masch1 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Hallo alle miteinander 

Ich verkaufe 300g Pilker Norwegenform mit Leuchtfarbe 

Die haben zwar nur 80 g und sind geschnittene Eisenstäbe und nur weiß angemalt aber welcher Hersteller schummelt nicht ein bischen
Ich hab aber nen super service als Leute wo bleiben eure Bestellungen


Noch ein bisschen krasser damits auch alle verstehen 


Ich hab ein Fleischerfachgeschäft
Ich verauf feinstes Rinderfilet 

leider ist das Fleisch ein bisschen stinkig und einige Maden sind auch drauf und eigentlich ist es ja Känguru fleisch aber welcher Hersteller schummelt nicht ein bisschen aber ich hab nen super service  

Der Service kann noch so gut sein wenn die Angaben nicht stimmen so wie ich das bestellt hab ist das Betrug.
Ausser auf meinem 100 Euro Schein,mit dem ich bezahle, steht nur 10 drauf und der Hersteller sieht das ein das jeder Kunde ein bischen schummelt und schickt mir die Ware trotzdem #h


----------



## Nauke (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Natürlich hat Herr Kluckert tags drauf geantwortet. 

*Hallo,

besten dank für ihre nette mail !

Nun mal meine Frage:
Was ist denn bei der Quattron "anders" als bei der Powerline ?

Wir haben hier 2 Zerreismaschinen - gerne teste ich die Quattron gegen unsere Powerline -
... sie könne nauch gerne persönlich dazukommen.

Fragen sie mal Zebco - ob sie ihnen dies auch anbieten !! *

Schon mal ne nette Geste die Einladung zum Zerreißtest, auch die schnelle
Antwort passt zu GigaFish.#6 

Natürlich hab ich die Frage beantwortet:

_Hallo,

ersmal Danke für Ihre Antwort.

Zu Ihrer Frage: Im Ergebnis von durchführten Nachmessungen,

hier: http://people.freenet.de/walk.freenet.de/index.html

u.a. nachzulesen entsprechen die Angaben des Herstelles in etwa
der tatsächlichen Parameter der Schnur.

Bei der Powerline scheint es,bezogen auf die Nachmessungen, erhebliche
Unterschiede zwischen Herstellerangaben und tatsächlicher Leistung,
inbesondere bei der Schnurstärke zu geben.

Ich möchte als Kunde einfach sicher sein, daß das was auf der Packung
steht auch drin ist.

Gruß Hartmut Hartmann

_

Ich wollte den Mailwechesel erst nach der Antwort auf diese Mail reistellen,
hab aber heut keine Mail bekommen und gebe somit den Stand der Dinge bekannt.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



> Was ist denn bei der Quattron "anders" als bei der Powerline ?


Dass die Angaben wenigstens annähernd den realen Werten entsprechen, z. B. ??

Auf jeden Fall ist das Angebot zu einem Test zu kommen lobenswert, wenngleich das implizert, dass er Walkos Messungen für falsch hält und seine für richtig.

Beim Metzger müssen Waagen geeicht sein und werden auch kontrolliert, wie ist das eigentlich bei Schnurherstellern??


----------



## bodenseepeter (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Dass bei diesem Thread die Firma Gigafish *gelobt* werden sollte, tritt leider sehr stark in den Hintergrund.
Das Angebot, zum Zerreisstest zu kommen, ist doch nett.

Auch wenn sich Eure Diskussion sehr weit vom eigentlichen Thema entfernt hat, hat Gigafish in mir einen neuen Kunden gefunden. Zugegeben, nicht für Schnur. Die hole ich mir bei meinem Dealer. Eine Marke, die hier ebenso schlecht gemacht wird, wie scheinbar prinzipiell jede Geflochtene.


----------



## Nauke (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die Angaben wenigstens annähernd den realen Werten entsprechen, z. B. ??
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ist das Angebot zu einem Test zu kommen lobenswert, wenngleich das implizert, dass er Walkos Messungen für falsch hält und seine für richtig.
> 
> Beim Metzger müssen Waagen geeicht sein und werden auch kontrolliert, wie ist das eigentlich bei Schnurherstellern??



Thomas,

ich denke er hat keine Probleme mit der Reißfestigkeit, hat aber die Angaben
zum Durchmesser vernachlässigt.

Denke aber, hier kommt noch was#h


----------



## Fyggi (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Hallo,

nun muß ich mich doch auch mal melden.

Auch ich habe beste Erfahrungen mit der Fa., bzw. Herrn Kluckert gemacht.

Als ich ihm Probleme mit der Schnur (worauf immer basierend -Getackle oder / und Schnur-) schilderte (per E-Mail) kam sofort (1 Tag später) eine Reaktion !!!
Wir haben dann gemeinsam versucht, eine Lösung des Problems zu finden.

Will sagen:

1.
Welcher andere Händler reagiert individuell so schnell (wenn überhaupt) auf geschilderte Probleme / Kritik, wie es auch andere Boardies festgestellt haben?
Ich kann den Versandt in 1 bis max. 2 Tagen bestätigen!
Auch das Angebot, einen Vergleichs-Schnurtest durchzuführen verbunden mit dem Hinweis, dem Test beiwohnen zu können, spricht doch absolut für Kluckert.

Auch hier die Frage, wer bietet vergleichbares. Und ob die Messvorrichtung geeicht ist oder nicht oder wie auch immer:  in diesem speziellen Fall ging es doch um einen Vergleichstest?!

2.
Natürlich wollen wir alle realistische, tatsächliche Angaben zu unserem Gerät!
Auch ich habe die Schnüre verglichen und genau die gleiche "Schönung" der Angaben festgestellt.
Auch habe ich ihm diese Feststellung mitgeteilt.

Aber hier gleicht er sich auch nur der Masse an, was ich aus verkaufts- technischer Sicht zumindest nachvollziehen kann (wenn auch nicht gut finde).
Würdet ihr an seiner Stelle als Einziger die Schnüre im direkten Vergleich mit den anderen Mitbewerbern entsprechend dicker angeben mit den offensichtlichen Verkaufsnachteilen?!

Wenn müßte eine globale Lösung gefunden werden.

3.
Nochmals feststellend:  einen solchen vorbildlichen *Service* würde ich mir bei allen anderen Händlern wünschen!

TL, Fyggi (der aus Braunschweig kommt und keine verwandtschaftlichen oder geschäftlichen Verbindungen zu Herrn Kluckert hat)


----------



## Breamhunter (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Jetzt nochmal zurück zum guten Service. Habe vor Jahren bei GigaFish eine Rolle gekauft. Nach mehrmaligem GufiAngeln mit geflochtener bei Minusgraden hat das Schnurlaufröllchen leichte Schleifgeräusche fabriziert. Dann habe ich mal die Fa. angemailt und hatte nach zwei Tagen einen *kompletten* *Schnurfangbügel* für umsonst im Briefkasten. :m Ich denke bei anderen Händlern/Herstellern wäre das nicht so einfach.#h


----------



## dehw07 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

hei,
ich kaufe bei gigafish von an fang an, ein toller service,keine zusätzlichen kosten.
wo bekomme ich dies sonst noch? 

gruß dehw07|wavey:


----------



## theactor (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

HI,

in Zeiten, in denen man durch Kleingedrucktes in betrügerischer Weise mit nachträglichen Mehrkosten o.ä. belastet (veräppelt) wird nehme ich lieber in Kauf, dass mal bei einer Schnur GROSSGEDRUCKTES nicht 100% der Realität nahekommt - aber dafür der Service stimmt und auf Kleingedrucktes verzichtet wird.#6 

#h


----------



## esox_105 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



> wird nehme ich lieber in Kauf, dass mal bei einer Schnur GROSSGEDRUCKTES nicht 100% der Realität nahekommt


 
Bei welchem Hersteller stimmen denn die Angaben?


----------



## Pilkman (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

*Mit den Produkten und dem Service von Gigafish sehe ich es ähnlich, da gibt es rein gar nichts zu meckern! #6*

Eine den Tatsachen entsprechende Deklarierung der Schnüre in Bezug auf die Durchmessergeschichte wäre natürlich das Tüpfelchen auf dem "i"... 

... vielleicht befürchtet Herr Kluckert ja wie einige andere Anbieter auch plötzliche Wettbewerbsnachteile, wenn man im Vergleich zu den anderen geflochtenen Schnüren nicht mehr arg beschönigend auf die Kacke haut und ehrliche Angaben liefert... #c 

... nach dem Motto: Die Leute wollen besch*ssen werden... :q

Mir ist die Geschichte mit den Durchmessern aber im Endeffekt recht egal, weil ich mich nur nach Tragkräften orientiere. Diese sollten dann aber auch wirklich stimmen. Insofern können die Hersteller meinetwegen wie bei der Stroft die Durchmesserangaben auch gleich total weglassen.


----------



## slu (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

@Pilkan
Wenn es ja nur der Durchmesser wäre würde ich mich ja auch nicht daran stören aber noch nicht einmal die Tragkraftangaben Stimmen annähernd überein #c So soll z. B. meine Powerline (wie bereits erwähnt) 8,8 KG tragen und bei meinen Tests waren es im Schnitt nur so ca. 4 - 4,5 KG. Das ist gerade mal die hälfte was ich ziemlich traurig finde :c


----------



## WalKo (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Ich bin auch ein zufriedener GigaFish Kunde.

Und ich denke, das die Firma GigaFish, genauso wie die Konkurrenz  die Schnüre kennzeichnen musste, sonst hätten sie diese Marktstellung bei Geflochtenen Schnüren nicht erreichen können. 

Wie ich schon mehrfach erwähnt habe, war es auch nicht die Absicht meines Tests, den Herstellern ihre Kenzeichnung der Schnüre vorzuwerfen, sondern eine Orientierungshilfe für Interessierte in dem Kenzeichnungsdschungel der Hersteller zu schaffen. 

Es wäre für alle einfacher, wenn die Firma GigaFisch und auch andere, auf ihren Seiten wenigstens veröffentlichen würden; nach welcher Messmethode ihre Durchmesser und Tragkräfte angegeben werden, wie groß die Durchmesser der Schnüre fürs berechnen der Schnurfassung auf der Angelrolle sind und das die Konkurrenz auch keine besseren Tragkraft-Durchmesserverhältnisse hat, weil alle mit dem gleichen oder ähnlichem Material arbeiten.

Das die einzelne Schnur, Quantum Quattron PT Braid etwas besser bei meinem Test abgeschnitten hat, sagt noch nicht aus, dass die in der Regel besser als andere ist. 
Die Tragkräfte der Schnüre unterliegen gewissen Schwankungen, die ich als Serienstreuung bezeichne und die Quantum könnte eine gewesen sein, die an der oberen Toleranzgrenze ist.

Gruß
Wldemar


----------



## donlotis (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



			
				bodenseepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Dass bei diesem Thread die Firma Gigafish *gelobt* werden sollte, tritt leider sehr stark in den Hintergrund.
> Das Angebot, zum Zerreisstest zu kommen, ist doch nett.



Hallo, ich habe auch nur gute Erfahrungen bei GigaFish gemacht. Günstig und ruck zuck... und natürlich eine gute Schnur (Geflecht).

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Promachos (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Ich hab ebenfalls schon mehrmals bei GigaFisch bestellt (freilich keine Geflochtene:q ) und kann die positiven Berichte absolut bestätigen.
Einziges Manko: Beim letzten Mal war der von mir bestellte Kunstköder, ein Blinker, mit dem von mir gewünschten Gewicht nicht mehr vorrätig (was bei GigaFisch tatsächlich schnell und oft der Fall ist) und ich bekam dann als "Ersatz" die mit dem erheblich schwereren Gewicht geschickt. Da hätte ich mir gewünscht, dass man mich fragt, ob ich die überhaupt will.
Nur am Rande: Ich hab sie nicht zurückgeschickt, weil mir a) die Arbeit zu viel war und ich b) sie auch in der höheren Gewichtsklasse noch verwenden kann.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Das ist ja schon ein schönes Durcheinander mit diesen Schnüren!  

Jetzt aber mal im Ernst: wer glaubt denn, diesen Herstellern im Marktkampf um Anteile das Aufrücken (Die Korrektheit) zu können und wie? Also daran glaube ich eben nicht #d , aber sonderlich stören tut mich das auch nicht. #c 

1. Gibt's gottlob dass AB und den Austausch mit anderen "Usern"
2. Teste ich gerade bei Schnüren (aber alles ansonsten sowieso) inzwischen alles nochmal selber.

Ist mir dann herzlich egal wieviel z.B. die Berkely Sensithin wirklich trägt oder die Hemmingay Futura 22 wirklich bemaßt ist: Wenn die für MICH genügend hält, reicht mir das zum Angeln doch, und wenn die mehr hält als ich überhaupt abreissen kann, ist das genug.

Insofern zu den Tests und eigenen Vergleichen hier: #6 #6 #6 
Das ist ein guter Anhaltspunkt für die Erstauswahl, aber dann prüfe ich schon selber und kann jeden nur dazu ermuntern, TESTweise mit einem neuen Produkt zu beginnen und erstmal ein Rollenspule ganz vorsichtig damit einzusetzen.  

Und wenn die Schnurspule dann (trotzdem) Müll sein sollte, bekommt die der Anbieter innerhalb der 14 Tage wieder mit einer Mängelrüge zurück.|gr: 
Wie gesagt: Vorauswahl durch Einsatzberichte anderer! #6


----------



## sunny (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

@Nauke

Hat GigaFish schon in irgendeiner Form Stellung bezogen?


----------



## Nauke (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> @Nauke
> 
> Hat GigaFish schon in irgendeiner Form Stellung bezogen?



Hallo,

warte immer noch auf die zweite Antwort. 
Die erste ist hier bereits eingestellt|wavey:


----------



## norgepeitscher (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

@nauke
gab´s dazu eigentlich nochmal ne antwort von herrn kluckert???


----------



## Nauke (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



			
				norgepeitscher schrieb:
			
		

> @nauke
> gab´s dazu eigentlich nochmal ne antwort von herrn kluckert???



Nee, iss nüscht mehr gekommen.

Hab auch nicht mehr nachgehakt.
Er hat meine Mails und den Link zu diesem Thraed.
Nun liegts an ihn, ob er sich hierzu noch mal äußern möchte.#h


----------



## Jagdangler (8. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, bei der geflochtenen Powerline wird bei Gigafish leider genauso
> "geschönt" wie bei vielen anderen Firmen.
> 
> Da ist die 0,11er mit 11,8 Kilo Tragkraft angegeben, real hat die 11er aber über 0,20, die Tragkraft wurde dafür nur mit 8 Kilo (noKnot) bzw. ca. 3,5 - 6 Kilo (Schlaufenknoten) statt mit fast 12 Kilo gemessen.
> ...


 
_Ich kann und will diese Angaben nicht anzweifeln. Es stimmt auch, dass die Schnurstärkenangaben (wie bei allen Schnuranbietern) schlicht weg falsch sind._

_Nur, die Schnur ist klasse! Ich fische sie jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr, inkl. Winter. Einmal ist es vorgekommen, dass ein Strang durchgeschnitten war (Blinker mehrfach durchs dünne Eis gebrochen und energisch "zurückgeholt") - für eine Geflochtene erstklassig!_

_Reisstests habe ich nicht durchgeführt, die Powerline hat an "NoKnots" immer 100 %-ig gehalten, selbst, wenn man "festgehakt war" und Gewalt anwenden mußte._

_Testfischer.de ist zum gleichen sehr guten Ergebnis gekommen. Im Bereich "Geflochtene" fische ich diese Schnur nur noch - ohne die geringste Beanstandung!_

Sorry gehört eigentlich nicht zum Thema. Wollte diese Darstellung nur nicht so stehen lassen! Danke für Euer Verständnis!

*Nun habe ich die Schnur selbst auf Reissfestigkeit getestet - OH WEH!! Das gab eine sehr böse Überraschung:*

*Soll 8,8 kg*
*Ist 3,0 kg*

*Soll 15,7 kg*
*Ist 8,00 kg*

*Soll 18,1 kg*
*Ist 10,0 kg*

*und als ich diese Problematik Herrn Kluckert meldete, bekam ich als erste Antwort - Zitat: Einfach Angeln gehen - die hält schon.*

*Sorry, aber so geht es nicht. Ich war, wie Ihr lesen konntet, 100 % PRO-GigaFish. Dies hat sich schlagartig geändert :r !*


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



			
				Jagdangler schrieb:
			
		

> Nur, die Schnur ist klasse!


 
Sehe ich genauso.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## spin-paule (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Ich bekomme von Gigafish neuerdings schriftliche Werbung. 
Nun lese ich da: "0,08er Powerline gelb TK: 9kg"... und denk´mir "Klasse Werte... muss ich mal im AB checken" und finde diesen alten Thread.

Hat jemand aktuell mal wieder einen Soll-Ist-Tragkraft-Vergleichstest mit der 8er oder 12er Gigafish unternommen?
Leider finde ich keinen passenden Beitrag und der Link "Tabelle" vom Thomas9904 funzt nimmer.

Gruß Paul


----------



## maesox (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Fische größtenteils seit zwei Jahren die 0,07mm,0,14mm und die 0,17mm Powerline. War bis jetzt in der Praxis stets top zufrieden und werde sie auch in Zukunft fischen!!!

Was ich sagen muß ist ,dass mich die Tragkraft-Test´s ein wenig schocken.

Wenn man aber den Preis der Powerline betrachtet, frag ich mich nach der Berechtigung anderer hoher Preise bei anderen Herstellern!!#d

Gruß Matze

PS: Und wenn man den Service dieses Shops mal vor Augen führt,können sich ne Menge anderer Shops ne riesen Scheibe abschneiden!!


Gruß Matze


----------



## spin-paule (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Möchte keineswegs Negativ-Werbung machen! Ich finde die Angebote klasse und über Versand/Abwicklung habe ich nur Gutes gehört.
Nur haben mich, wie bei dir auch, Matze, die getesteten TK-Werte vom "Jagdangler" geschockt. Gerade mit den superdünnen Geflochtenen (0,07/0,08) ist letztlich der Tragkraftvorteil, das entscheidende Kaufkriterium. Daher meine Anfrage nach aktuellen Tests/Eindrücke.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Naja, nachtesten muß man wohl immer mal wieder.
Es können auch schlechte Chargen entstehen - kann niemand ausschließen.

Eine schlechte Schnurspule würde ich umgehend zurückschicken, das ist bestimmt kein Problem.

Mit den von mir verwendeten Powerline-Schnüren bin ich zufrieden #6, alle gekauft vor Mitte'2007.




Jagdangler schrieb:


> Nun habe ich die Schnur selbst auf Reissfestigkeit getestet - OH WEH!! Das gab eine sehr böse Überraschung:


Wie und was war denn der Test? mit welchen Schnurkäufen (Datum) ?


----------



## spin-paule (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



AngelDet schrieb:


> *Naja, nachtesten muß man wohl immer mal wieder.*
> Es können auch schlechte Chargen entstehen - kann niemand ausschließen...



Eben! Vielleicht hat die Firma ja nachgebessert. Oder es waren in der Tat "Sonntags-Chargen", die Jagdfischer getestet hatte. 
Im Grunde sollte ich mir einfach 150m 0,08er bestellen und selbst testen. 17,-€ sind ja nicht die Welt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Wo ist das Risiko? Du bestellst auf Rechnung, also zahlst erstmal nichts.
Schnur kommt, machst einen Knoten (NoKnot,Wirbel) und testest mal.
- Wenn Schnur reißt wie Zunder -> zurück, neue bitte.
- Wenn Schnur gut -> aufspulen und fröhlich  angeln, bezahlen.


----------



## spin-paule (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wo ist das Risiko? Du bestellst auf Rechnung, also zahlst erstmal nichts.
> Schnur kommt, machst einen Knoten (NoKnot,Wirbel) und testest mal.
> - Wenn Schnur reißt wie Zunder -> zurück, neue bitte.
> - Wenn Schnur gut -> aufspulen und fröhlich  angeln, bezahlen.



#6#6#6
So gesehen gibt´s kein Risiko. Daher habe ich eben den Bestellschein ausgefüllt und 150m 0,08er und 0,12er Powerline gelb + 25m 17er FC bestellt|supergri. 
Melde mich hier im Thread, wenn ich die 2008er Schnur am No-Knot/Wirbel getestet habe.

Gruß Paul


----------



## peitscher (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

hey super danke für den tipp hört sich echt gut an!!!


----------



## spin-paule (4. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



spin-paule schrieb:


> ...
> Melde mich hier im Thread, wenn ich die 2008er Schnur am No-Knot/Wirbel getestet habe...



Bestellt, erhalten (sehr schnell und unkompliziert!) und getestet:

Die *0,08er Powerline* hat bei meinen verschiedenen Tests maximal 4,2 kg Tragkraft gezeigt.

Erfolgreichste Versuchsanordnung:
http://img201.*ih.us/img201/4889/schnurtestje1.th.png
Daraufhin habe ich bei Gigafish angerufen und mein Leid geklagt. Herr Kluckert war sehr freundlich und wir haben uns über verschiedene Testmethoden unterhalten.
Problem- und kostenlos wird die Schnur zurückgeliefert. Das finde ich prima#6 
(Danke für den Tipp, Det)!

Gruß Paul


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

@spin-paule
Super gemacht, gerade auch dein Testaufbau #6, und an den beiden No-Knots gibt es nicht mehr wesentlich was zu bemängeln.
Angegeben ist ja: Durchmesser: 0.08mm --- Tragkraft: 9.00 KG 

Wenn Du Lust hast, kannst Du ja nochmal mit dem 3fach-Palomarknoten testen (3mal anstelle 1mal durchgeschlauft), den verwende ich immer (keine No-Knots) und der zeigt bei den dickeren Schnüren 016,017,021 von mir gute Resultate.
(wollte mir eigentlich auch gerade eine Dünne Powerline kaufen, aber gute 4kg ist echt zu wenig für meine >5kg Montage)

Jetzt bin ich mal auf eine Nachricht vom BP GigaFish dazu gespannt: |wavey:


----------



## mipo (4. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Giga Fish ist voll ok. Super Service, prompte Lieferung und bei Reklamtionen wird nicht diskutiert. Und in Sachen Schur habe ich auch schon wesentlich schlechte auf den Spulen gehabt.

Mach weiter so Jungs und Mädels von Giga Fish. #6


----------



## Ekart (22. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Hai Sirs,

ich hab jetzt nicht alle Einträge der letzten 2 Jahre studiert und hoffe, dass ich nichts wiederhole.
Hab mir auf der Messe in Friedrichshafen am Giga Fish Stand die 0,16er Powerline für den nächsten Norge Ausflug geholt.
Eins muß ich zu dem Strickle sagen:
Noch nie hab ich eine rundere Geflochtene aufgespult und es war auch nicht ein einziger Flechtfehler zu finden.
Letztes Jahr war ich mit Berkleys Crystal unterwegs. Die hat so lustige Böppele / Knoten in der Schnur. Da hat man gleich so ein Scheißgefühl, was die Tragkraft angeht. Lieber zahl ich ein bißchen mehr. Vielleicht kommt ja doch mal der eine Große vorbei und wenns dann am Materialfehler scheitert, dann würd ich wahrscheinlich äußerst unhöflich meine gute Erziehung in die Tonne stopfen.
Jetzt bin ich gespannt, wie es sich mit GigaFish Fischen läßt. Hab sie fürs leichte Twisterfischen angeschafft. Der erste Eindruck ist, dass die Schnur sehr steif ist. Damit kann  man fast  den indischen Seiltrick üben. Aber das gibt sich am Wasser vielleicht.
Nebenbei, einige meiner Angelfreunde nehmen die Powerline auf der Tiefenrolle statt der traditionellen Stahlsehne und schwören drauf.
Geht natürlich nur da, wo kein scharfes Material im Wasser rumsteht.


----------



## Ekart (22. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Und was die Tragkraft betrifft, da reden wir Angler doch über den Knoten, oder? Oder wo bricht Eure?
Und die Hersteller benützen so eine Zerreißmaschiene ohne Knoten.
Das ewige Problem um Realität und Theorie, und weil ein Knoten ja so anfällig auf unterschiedliche Bindemethoden ist, ziehen sich die Hersteller auf ungenannte Testmethoden zurück. Aber ohne Knoten gibt es keine Montage. Auch diese OhneKnoten Einhängsel sind nicht ohne Einschränkungen.
Und beim besten Willen habe ich noch keinen Hersteller gefunden, dessen Angaben annähernd die angegebenen Angaben erfüllen.


----------



## degl (23. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

@Eckart,

naja,mir sind die Geflechtschnüre einige Male gerissen,meist bei Hänger oder beim Wurf und jedesmal aber nicht am Knoten.
Immer hinter dem Knoten#c

gruß degl


----------



## siluro 1211 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

hallo zusammen,

ich verwende seit etlichen Jahren die Gigafish geflochten.
Zum Wallerfischen die 0,50 er und 0,66 er. Sonst noch ein paar kleine Größen zum Zanderfischen etc.
Hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Ich hab zwar noch nie die Schnurdicke nachgemessen, hat aber im allgemeinen mit den Rollengrößen übereingestimmt.
Es gibt aber kaum andere Alternativen was das Preis-Leistungsverhältniss betrifft.
Bei Versuchen was die Abriebfestigkeit betrifft, hat sie zum Teil weitaus teurere Schnüre geschlagen.
Ich kann die Schnur jedem nur empfehlen.
Der Service ist sowieso top. Wo sonst bekommt man ohne Mindestbestellmenge auf Rechnung und ohne Versandkosten ´was geliefert???

Gruß Mike


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



Ekart schrieb:


> Der erste Eindruck ist, dass die Schnur sehr steif ist. Damit kann  man fast  den indischen Seiltrick üben. Aber das gibt sich am Wasser vielleicht.


Das gibt sich wirklich die wird im Laufe der Zeit viel weicher, ist nur eine Beschichtung und nichts dauerhaftes.
Ich fische die 0.16, 0.17 u. 0.21 und finde die sehr gut, wenn es drauf ankommt. Da geht eher mal ein 15kg Stahlvorfach auseinander als daß die Schnur einfach reißt. ok, inner Steinpackung gibt sie auch mal auf. Die Schnurdicke hat nicht viel mit der Angabe gemein, die ist viel dicker hält aber meinen Reißversuchen stand, vor allem: 10kg Sprengringe zersprengen. 
Knoten: nur 3fach Palomar an Metallöhr.
Und: vor allem kommen die Köder wieder raus (mit entsprechendem Gemülle), bei einem normalen Süßwasserfisch kann ich die Kraft wohl kaum je gebrauchen.
Fürs dünne nehme ich doch lieber die Spiderwire-Stealth, in 0.14 und 0.17, die sind viel dünner im Vergleich zu Powerline, selbst beide neue 0.17 auf dem Messestand , so fast nur 2/3 zur Powerline. Dafür ist das auch weniger Kraft.


----------



## Veit (23. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Hatte die Powerline bisher als 0,15er und 0,11er in grün und 0,12er in gelb. Mit all diesen Schnüren war ich sehr zufrieden und konnte absolut nix negatives drüber sagen.
Nun hatte ich mal eine 0,07er in grün bestellt. Von der bin ich leider absolut enttäuscht. Von den angegeben gut 8kg Tragkraft ist da keine Spur.... Trotz No Knot oder sehr aufwändiger Knoten hab ich damit zwei Fische durch Abriss verloren (schätze eines davon war sogar ein großer Hecht oder Riesenzander:c, der andere wahrscheinlich "nur" ein gehakter Karpfen), obwohl die Bremse meiner Einschätzung nach nicht zu hart eingestellt war. Auch bei Hängern ist die Schnur schon bei leichtestem Zug gerissen. Da ich bloß ein 5 kg Stahlvorfach dran hatte und ich auch weiß, wie stark man ziehen muss um dieses zu zerreißen, würde ich mal sagen, dass die 0,07er Powerline max. 3 kg Tragkraft hat. Diese Schnur, die mir da zugeschickt wurde, ist wirklich eine totale Katastrophe!|gr: Bin sehr enttäuscht, da ich zuvor eigentlich ein sehr positives Bild von der Powerline hatte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Hallo Veit!

Das ist schon ein "schwaches Stück" (kein starkes), wenn man das so zusammen alles liest. Deckt sich ja mit jüngsten Berichten. 

Warum kann GigaFish die Qualität der Schnur nicht halten? |kopfkrat
Wenn Du die gut verbundene Schnur über Rollenbremse und auch noch Rute zerreißen kannst, ist was faul. Das sind ja vlt. 3kg ..., so bekommt man nichtmal ne sauber geknotete 18er Mono einfach durch. :q (Forellenthema)

Und angehakter Fisch und Verlust ist ja schon so :r #q

Wär ja schön, wenn es dazu mal eine Aufklärung von GigaFish gäbe.
So kaufe ich die nicht mehr, kann jedem da nur auch sehr günstige und gute dünne Spiderwire Stealth in den dünnen Stärken empfehlen. 
Und andere haben da auch ganz viel von (Spiderw.) in Verwendung, no Problemo.


----------



## Veit (23. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Ich kann es auch nicht verstehen, wie sowas passieren kann! Denn mit den etwas höheren Durchmessern der Powerline war ich wiegesagt sehr zufrieden. Da gab es keinerlei Probleme mit der Tragkraft. Ich habe sie zwar nicht genau nachgemessen, aber meine Bedürfnisse in der Angelpraxis wurden absolut erfüllt bzw. sogar leicht übertroffen, weshalb ich ja die 0,07er bestellt habe. Im Nachhinein betrachtet ein Fehler! 

PS: Werde Onkel Kluckert mal ne Mail schicken! Mal sehen ob er sich zu dem Problem äußert! Mir gehts nicht um die 17 Euro sondern ums Prinzip!


----------



## Waagemann (23. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Mhhh das hört sich ja nicht gut an wollte mir demnächst eine neue Schnur zum Barschzuppeln und eine zum Gufiangeln holen und hatte dabei an die Powerline gedacht!Meint ihr das die 0,11er zu dick ist für die Barsche und 0,12er zum Gufieren zu dünn?Dachte auch an eine 0,16er zum Gummifischangeln,aber da ich hier gelesen hatte das sie zu dick sei bin ich mir nicht sicher was meint ihr?


mfg waagemann


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Hallo Veit,
das klingt in deinem Fall natürlich gar nicht gut.
Ich kann die erlebten "Schwächen" der 0,07'er Powerline von Gigafish zum Glück NICHT bestätigen.
Ich fische die Schnur nun schon eine ganze Weile (zwei Jahre) und hatte bis jetzt noch keine negativen Erlebnisse. Weder beim Lösen von Hängern noch beim Drillen von Fischen hat sie je schlapp gemacht. Und ich kann schon behaupten das die Donau hier z.T. nicht einfach zu befischen ist.


----------



## Ekart (23. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Prinzip, oder nicht.
Mit diesen Schnurstärken fischen wir am Bodensee auf Felchen im Freiwasser mit ganz weichen Ruten.
Das ist ja vielleicht ein bißchen viel verlangt, wenn eine solche Sehne bei rauhem Einsatz noch den Zander des Lebens einholen soll.
Mal im Ernst, solch ein Faden knallt doch schon weg, wenn man ihn falsch anfasst.
So was ist in der Chirurgie für leichte Fälle da. Einmal unüberlegt gehustet und den Rest lass ich jetzt lieber weg.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



Ekart schrieb:


> Prinzip, oder nicht.
> Mit diesen Schnurstärken fischen wir am Bodensee auf Felchen im Freiwasser mit ganz weichen Ruten.
> Das ist ja vielleicht ein bißchen viel verlangt, wenn eine solche Sehne bei rauhem Einsatz noch den Zander des Lebens einholen soll.
> Mal im Ernst, solch ein Faden knallt doch schon weg, wenn man ihn falsch anfasst.
> So was ist in der Chirurgie für leichte Fälle da. Einmal unüberlegt gehustet und den Rest lass ich jetzt lieber weg.



Naja, ganz so Dünn und Empfindlich ist die Schnur ja nun auch nicht.
Wie gesagt, ich fische mit der Schnur, beim allgemeinen Spinnfischen, schon eine ganze Weile und bis jetzt hat sie noch immer stand gehalten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Ich kann die erlebten "Schwächen" der 0,07'er Powerline von Gigafish zum Glück NICHT bestätigen.
> Ich fische die Schnur nun schon eine ganze Weile (zwei Jahre) und hatte bis jetzt noch keine negativen Erlebnisse.


Stuffel, das ist es ja, 2 Jahre!
Meine letzten beiden von bis Mitte 2007 waren auch gut, aber die Mängelberichte (besonders der dünnen) kamen jetzt 2008  - siehe mehrmals oben!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



Ekart schrieb:


> Mit diesen Schnurstärken fischen wir am Bodensee auf Felchen im Freiwasser mit ganz weichen Ruten.
> Das ist ja vielleicht ein bißchen viel verlangt, wenn eine solche Sehne bei rauhem Einsatz noch den Zander des Lebens einholen soll.


Also ne 8kg Schnur ist bei denen eigentlich von der Fadendicke ne 8kg Schnur, und wenn die eher real 0,20mm dick ist, aber 0.07 oder 0.08 drauf steht. 
Hatte mir die dünnen auch auf der Messe angeschaut und wegen der Dicke und des merkwürdigen Durchscheinens die Finger von gelassen. 
Mit der vielgescholtenen FirelineCrystal kannst Du in 0.10--0.15 eher schon alles ausreißen, Spiderwire die noch mehr am realen ist ebenso, fast schon real dünn ist die Quattron PT-Braid und trotzdem stark. Jeder Hersteller hat da seine eigene Meß+"Benennungs"methode, hatten wir aber schon hundertmal. Aber wenigsten s die Tragkraft sollte ja stimmen.

Nur die dünnen Typen der Powerline schwächeln plötzlich, entgegen den Vorerfahrungen - that's it.


----------



## Veit (23. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

@ Waagemann: Mit der 0,11er bzw. 0,12er machst du aus meiner Sicht als Allround-Spinnschnur nix falsch zumal ich mit diesen Stärken auch keinerlei negative Erfahrungen gemacht habe, da stimmt die Tragkraft. Die 0,15er ist zu dick, finde ich.

@ Ekart: Das sehe ich ein wenig anders, denn wenn für eine Schnur 8,8 kg Tragkraft angegeben werden, bin ich sicher nicht pingelig und verlange, dass genau dieser Wert auch zutrifft, aber wenn die Schnur dann selbst mit No Knot nur 1/3 davon trägt, ist das nicht in Ordnung. Mir ist auch klar, dass so eine feine Leine kein Abschleppseil ist, aber ein bisschen was, muss sie dann doch abkönnen. Und wie man an Stuffels Beispiel sieht, konnte sie das ja auch mal, nur sind offenbar in den letzten Wochen/Monaten Fehlproduktionen aufgetreten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Hallo Veit,
als Pingelig würde ich deine Einwände auch nicht sehen. Denn wenn man sich gerade bei geflochtenen Schnüren neben dem angegebenen Durchmesser, der ja sowieso nie stimmt, auch nicht mal mehr auf die angegebene/versprochene Tragkraft verlassen kann. Auf was soll man sich dann beim Kauf einer Schnur verlassen können.


----------



## Waagemann (23. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Waagemann: Mit der 0,11er bzw. 0,12er machst du aus meiner Sicht als Allround-Spinnschnur nix falsch zumal ich mit diesen Stärken auch keinerlei negative Erfahrungen gemacht habe, da stimmt die Tragkraft.



...gut das werd ich dann so beibehalten wie ich es gedacht hatte und wenn es mit der 0,08er auch Tragkraftmängel gibt werd ich dann darauf zurückgreifen...



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und wenn die Schnurspule dann (trotzdem) Müll sein sollte, bekommt die der Anbieter innerhalb der 14 Tage wieder mit einer Mängelrüge zurück.|gr:



...werde mich dann auch nochmal melden und das oben genannte "Experiment" durchführen#6!

schönen Abend noch waagemann#h


----------



## climber (24. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

ich habe letztes Jahr am Roms die 0,16er Powerline gefischt, habe keinen Schnurbruch erlitten. Nach dem Urlaub hatte ich das Gefühl, das die Schnur merklich weicher und und nicht mehr so eng geflochten war. 
Dieses Jahr habe ich mir ein paar tausend Meter PowerPro mitbringen lassen oder letzte Woche bei 1,2,3 meins gekauft.
Die Schnur war tatsächlich aus den USA nach 4 Tagen da und wurde von dem netten Mann von FedEx abgeliefert.
Ich hab ja fast den Mund nicht zu bekommen. #d

So dann schaun wir mal dieses Jahr im Vergleich, man hört ja fast nur gutes von PP.

climber


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Hi climber!

Hatte Dich ja im Nov. in MD auf dem Powerline Stand getroffen. 
Die dünnen Schnüre fand ich auch vom Aussehen irgendwie merkwürdig.

Das auseinandergehen und auffasern ist bei meiner ältesten grünen 17er Powerline auch so da, die ist seit Sommer 2006 im Einsatz, hält bisher immer noch gut, aber ich werde die Schnüre wohl mal einem Sicherheitscheck unterziehen müssen. :g


----------



## climber (24. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hi climber!
> 
> Hatte Dich ja im Nov. in MD auf dem Powerline Stand getroffen.
> Die dünnen Schnüre fand ich auch vom Aussehen irgendwie merkwürdig.
> ...



ich habe vor ein paar Tagen, die Powerline auf einer Rolle runter gemacht und man sah ganz deutlich den Unterschied zwischen der untersten ungefischten und der oberen Lage.
Die obere Schnur war doch deutlich weicher und nicht mehr so eng geflochten.

climber


----------



## siluro 1211 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



climber schrieb:


> ich habe vor ein paar Tagen, die Powerline auf einer Rolle runter gemacht und man sah ganz deutlich den Unterschied zwischen der untersten ungefischten und der oberen Lage.
> Die obere Schnur war doch deutlich weicher und nicht mehr so eng geflochten.
> 
> climber


 
Dieses Phänomen kannst du nach einer gewissen Zeit bei allen gefischten geflochtenen Schnüren sehen. Auf die Tragkraft hat das aber selten Auswirkung. Durch die Reibung verlieren alle geflochtenen mit der Zeit ihre Beschichtung!

Gruß #hMike


----------



## climber (25. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



siluro 1211 schrieb:


> Dieses Phänomen kannst du nach einer gewissen Zeit bei allen gefischten geflochtenen Schnüren sehen. Auf die Tragkraft hat das aber selten Auswirkung. Durch die Reibung verlieren alle geflochtenen mit der Zeit ihre Beschichtung!
> 
> Gruß #hMike




ist mir schon klar.
Aber auf meiner Stationärrolle die ich vielleicht 5 mal benutzt habe, sieht die Schnur auch schon so aus.
Werde ja dieses Jahr sehen, wie die PP nach dem Norge Urlaub aussieht.

climber


----------



## Ekart (25. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Wenn nach so kurzer Zeit die Schnur schon aufraut, dann wärs mal nicht schlecht, die Rutenringe zu prüfen.
Da könnte einer gebrochen sein. Den Fehler findet man schnell.

Mein bester Kumpel hat aber auch schon das Problem gehabt, dass der Hersteller die Ringe mitlackiert hat (Tauchbad??). Das sieht man nur mit ganz guten Augen, oder ner Lupe. Aber die neue Felchenschnur (von Stroft) war Ratz Fatz futsch #h. Lustig war, dass mit der Rute und monofiler Schnur vorher schon eine gute Weile gefischt worden war. Da komm mal drauf.


----------



## climber (25. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



Ekart schrieb:


> Wenn nach so kurzer Zeit die Schnur schon aufraut, dann wärs mal nicht schlecht, die Rutenringe zu prüfen.
> Da könnte einer gebrochen sein. Den Fehler findet man schnell.
> 
> Mein bester Kumpel hat aber auch schon das Problem gehabt, dass der Hersteller die Ringe mitlackiert hat (Tauchbad??). Das sieht man nur mit ganz guten Augen, oder ner Lupe. Aber die neue Felchenschnur (von Stroft) war Ratz Fatz futsch #h. Lustig war, dass mit der Rute und monofiler Schnur vorher schon eine gute Weile gefischt worden war. Da komm mal drauf.



die habe ich mir angesehen, aber ich habe auch geflochtene von Penn benutzt und hatte diesen Effekt nicht, nur das die "Grüne" nach einer Woche "Weiß" war. |kopfkrat

Wie gesagt auf der Multi mit einer anderen Rute war es die gleiche Optik. Vielleicht ist es wirklich nur ein Schönheitsfehler, verloren habe keinen durch Schnurbruch,

climber


----------



## Ekart (25. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Na, entschuldigt bitte das Missverständnis.
Wenns um die Farbe geht, haben Dyna's wohl ein prinzipielles Problem.
Meine hochgelobte Whiplash 0,24mm / 37,8kg ist nach 5 Tagen im Salz auch nicht mehr braun.
Schade um den Aufwand.
Mist, beim Nachmessen krieg ich nicht mehr als 0,25 mm auf die Lehre.
Aber unter der Lupe sieht der Faden auch nicht mehr rund aus. 
War mir aber ausdrücklichst als eine Rundgeflochtene verkauft worden.
Die Beste, die wir haben!!!

Streiten wir um Kaisers Bart???

Ich meine, um Probleme, die uns von allen Herstellern hinter den Normen (oder mit diesen) untergejubelt werden?
Der Faden läuft vielleicht rund aus der Flechtmaschine und hat dann auch ein bißchen Farbe drauf. Nur nach kurzem Einsatz am Wasser sieht alles ganz anders aus.
Und je dünner das Geflecht, desto schneller sind die Schwierigkeiten da?


----------



## Waagemann (17. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

So hab gestern meine 8er und 12er Powerline bestellt und heute  sind sie bereits angekommen#6
Also hab die Schnüre gerade ebend gestestet und muss leider einiges widerlegen was hier gepostet wurde!

8er: ca.4,5 Tragkraft
12er: ca. 6kg Tragkraft

Desweiteren hatte ein Angelkollege auch eine 12er bestellt!Da ergab sich eine Tragkraft von ca. 8kg!
Ich dachte erst ich hatte mich vermacht aber musste bei jedem 2. mal testen festellen das der erste Versuch sich bestätigte!!!Nun hatte ich noch 15er (9kg) Power Pro da und testete die auch gleich mal und da kam heraus das die Schnur mit meiner Probe ca. 8kg trägt!
Ich führte alle Tests wie bereits oben aufgezeichnet mit kostenlos mitgelieferten 40kg No-Knots durch !

Kann mir jemand sagen wie es mit 11er und 14er aussieht ob dabei auch solch krasse Unterschiede festzustellen sind?

mfg waagemann#h


----------



## Veit (18. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Hmm, das bestätigt ja dann meine Vermutung (nach meinem Fehlgriff mit der0,08er),dass es doch ein ziemliches Glücksspiel zu sein scheint ob man ne "gute" oder "schlechte" Powerline bekommt.
Wobei die 4,5 kg bei deiner 0,08er ja noch relativ erfreulich sind im Vergleich zu dem was ich erlebt habe. Habe mir danach als Schnur fürs Wobbeln oder leichte Gummifischangeln eine 0,14er Spiderwire Ultracast (die neue) aufspulen lassen. Diese ist dünner als die 0,08er Powerline, denn es passten ca. 50 m mehr auf die Spule. Nachdem ich nach mehreren Schonzeitfluchten damit keinen Hänger hatte und so die Tragkraft nie voll ausreizen konnte hab ich dann mal einen Trockentest gemacht. Kann zwar nicht mit genauen Werten dienen, allerdings musste ich ziehen wie verrückt bis ich die Schnur durch hatte. Ein unterschied wie Tag und  Nacht im Vergleich zu der 0,08er Powerline. Vom Gefühl her MINDESTENS 6 kg Tragkraft und dabei war die Schnur nur geknotet also kein NoKnot-Verbinder im Einsatz. Hinzu kommt die Tatsache, dass die Spiderwire sich bislang noch so gut wie garnicht entfärbt hat, was bei der Powerline ziemlich schnell geht. Außerdem ist sie bei weitem nicht so drahtig, wobei die Powerline das nach ein paar Angeltagen auch nicht mehr ist. Fazit: Es ist doch sinnvoll etwas mehr zumindest beí sehr dünnen geflochtenen zu investieren, bei denen man sich auf die Tragkraft verlassen können muss.
Ich will die Powerline keineswegs schlechtreden, da ich ja nur mit der 0,08er so sehr auf die Fresse geflogen bin, aber dennoch ist die SW Ultracast doch eine ganze Klasse besser. Zunächst war ich ja etwas skeptisch ob die Ultracast aufgrund des etwas geringeren Preises im Vergleich zum Vorgänger (SW Steahlt), der für mich zu den besten Geflochtenen zählte, auch in der Qualität nachgelassen hat, aber dies ist defintiv nicht der Fall.


----------



## darth carper (18. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Ich fische ausschließlich mit Powerline und habe dort schon so manche Spule bestellt.
Bei diesen Schnüren hatte ich noch nie einen Ausfaller, weder ist die Schnur beim Wurf gerissen, noch konnte ich jemals einen Hänger über die Rute abreissen.
Fische hauptsächlich die Stärken 0,07 und 0,11 mm.


----------



## Franky (18. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Moin... Ich hatte mit der 11er Powerline ein paar Pilkausfahrten auf der Ostsee durchgestanden. Der Anfangs gute Eindruck kehrte sich wegen des extremen Auftragens leider um. Dafür sind aber die monofilen Schnüre recht anständig. Insbesondere die "dicken" "Gigamax-Norwegen"-Monos sind für 6 € je 100 m nicht überteuert, auch dieses "Gigamax-Top-Nesia" macht für den Kurs einen brauchbaren Eindruck. Die Ultra funzt sicherlich ebenfalls einigermaßen, nicht nur als Vorfachmaterial.


----------



## Waagemann (18. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Ja ich möchte auch nochmal betonen das ich damit die Firma Gigafish nicht schlecht machen will!!!
Fazit:Hab dort angerufen und wollte das Widerrufsrecht in betracht ziehen und die nette Frau am Telefon sagte mir wie das nun alles abläuft und es ist kein Problem die Schnur zurrück zu senden#6!!!

mfg waagemann


----------



## Veit (18. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

@ Waagemann: Haste richtig gemacht! Fahr zu Rod's World und lass dir ne Spiderwire auf die Rolle machen. Da ist das Geld echt besser investiert! ~15 Euro pro 100 m, also auch nicht soooo viel teurer als Powerline.


----------



## maesox (18. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Hallo,

hatte vor meinem Samstagsausflug meine,beim Preisausschreiben gewonnene 0,14er auf Zug getestet!! Die versprochenen ü 14KG sind absolut vom Mars her geholt!

Bei zwei Tests riss die Schnur bei gerade mal 5,5Kg!!!!!!!!!!!! Das Maximum lag bei 10,2 KG im trockenen Zustand.


mmmmmmhhhhh.....werde mir jetzt echt Gedanken machen! Einen Fischverlust hatte ich bisher weder mit der 0,17er,0,15er noch mit der 0,07er zu verzeichnen. Warten bis es mir aber das erste Mal passiert möcht ich aber auch nicht!! Das würde ich mir nie verzeihen!!!!

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## BlackLions (18. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Hallo Leute,

habe mir mal eine Powerline 0,17 in gelb bestellt und auch ruckzuck bekommen. Die Tragkraft wird mit 15,4 kg angegeben. Werde morgen mal testen in wie weit diese Angaben stimmen.


----------



## Waagemann (18. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Waagemann: Haste richtig gemacht! Fahr zu Rod's World und lass dir ne Spiderwire auf die Rolle machen. Da ist das Geld echt besser investiert! ~15 Euro pro 100 m, also auch nicht soooo viel teurer als Powerline.



...hehe kannst wohl Gedanken lesen|rolleyes?!Hatte nämlich vor mir eine Spiderwire zu holen, aber die "alte"!Naja zu Rods World werd ich nicht fahren hab aber schon eine gute Bezugsquelle im I-Net gefunden,da bezahl ich 8€ bzw. 10€ für 100m kommt auf den Durchmesser drauf an!


----------



## boot (18. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Hallo leute was meint ihr ist die ok zum Zanderangeln mit gufi oder nicht?
SPIDERWIRE Stealth. Ich habe sonst nur mit Fireline gefischt,und ich bin nicht wirklich zufrieden.lg ole


----------



## BlackLions (19. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Tach Leute,

habe die Powerline gelb 0,17 / 15,4 kg mal heute getestet.;+

Schnurabriss mit NoKnot bei 5,78 kg.#q

Das ist was für Quartalsangler, aber nicht für Sportfischer.

Schnurdurchmesser stimmt auch nicht. Der *Originalaufkleber*, war übrigens überklebt, bezeichnet eine 0,16 / 15,1 kg. 
Habe mal ein Bild gemacht.

Dann lieber ein Paar €uro mehr ausgeben.:m

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Schwarzwusel (19. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



BlackLions schrieb:


> Tach Leute,
> 
> habe die Powerline gelb 0,17 / 15,4 kg mal heute getestet.;+
> 
> Schnurabriss mit NoKnot bei 5,78 kg.#q


Bei fast 10 kg unterschied sollte sich Gigafish mal langsam wat überlegen wenn sie ihre Kunden behalten möchten... 10 kg ist ja nun kein Pappenstiel


----------



## boot (19. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



boot schrieb:


> Hallo leute was meint ihr ist die ok zum Zanderangeln mit gufi oder nicht?
> SPIDERWIRE Stealth. Ich habe sonst nur mit Fireline gefischt,und ich bin nicht wirklich zufrieden.lg ole


hat hir keiner ne Antwort auf meine frage#d|bigeyesöööööööööööööö


----------



## Veit (19. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

@ boot: Das ist eine sehr gute Wahl sogar!!! 
@ Waagemann: Ob du die alte nimmst oder die neue ist eigentlich egal, beides sehr gute Schnüre!


----------



## boot (19. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

oh danke Veit, und in welcher Stärke würdest du sie dir kaufen ???.lg ole


----------



## Veit (19. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

0,17er wobei die 0,14er auch reichen sollte!


----------



## Waagemann (19. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

@boot ich hab eine 17er genommen zum Allroundspinnangeln,vorrangig aber zum Gufieren!Für meine leichte Spinne ist es eine 12er geworden!

mfg waagemann

PS: übrigens ist heute schon der Rücksendeaufkleber gekommen#6!


----------



## boot (19. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

kann man die auch auf grund fischen mit köfi??????????oder ist sie dafür nicht gut.


----------



## Veit (19. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

@ boot: Fürs Grundangeln bevorzuge ich ehrlichgesagt eher Monoschur, aber gehen wird es sicher auch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



boot schrieb:


> kann man die auch auf grund fischen mit köfi??????????oder ist sie dafür nicht gut.



Natürlich geht das, aber es hängt ab - von der Weite.
Veit schreibt mit Mono, und das ist einfacher und besser wenn es für die Distanz reicht. So ab 25m ist die Dehnung oder der "Reck" der Mono sehr nervig und verlustbringend wg. mangelnder Anschlag, über dieser Distanz würde ich heutzutage immer eine geflochtene einsetzen, aber 10mal lieber die Monotec Futura auf Grund, als eine andere Geflochtene, wenn ich sie mir schon dafür aussuchen würde. Auch Fireline ist zum Grundangeln eher besser als die Spiderwire, weil sie an der Oberfläche "zu" ist. Die Monotec hält aber mehr aus als die anderen Geflochtenen und bleibt daher im Frostwetter und an Steinen die erste Wahl vor der Spiderwire, die bei allen anderen Gelegenheiten meinen Vorzug hat.


----------



## boot (20. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



Veit schrieb:


> @ boot: Fürs Grundangeln bevorzuge ich ehrlichgesagt eher Monoschur, aber gehen wird es sicher auch.


und welche bevorzugst du da?|bigeyes auf welche Entfernung fischt du damit?.Also meine Entscheidung für die Gufie Rut...habe ich,es wird die SPIDERWIRE Stealth. danke an euch#6


----------



## BlackLions (21. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Hallo Leute,

habe hier eine Stellungnahme von der Fa. GigaFish bekommen.

------------------------------------------------------------
_Zitat:
_Hallo,
bei der Ermittlung der Höchstzugkraft sind die gemessenen Kräfte stark abhängig von dem Prüfmittel und dem Prüfverfahren.
Die Prüfnorm enthält für das jeweilige Probenmaterial genaue Vorgaben über die Prüfgeschwindigkeit (=Abzugsgeschwindigkeit der Spannklemme) und die Art der Krafterteilung.
Für eine vergleichbare normgerechte Prüfung ist es wichtig, daß die Prüfklemme sich kraftunabhänigig mit absolut konstanter Geschwindigkeit bewegt.
Ist dieses nicht gewährleistet oder weicht die Prüfgeschwindigkeit von der Vorgabe ab, wird das Prüfergebnis deutlich verfälscht.
Die so ermittelten Werte sind leider nicht immer praxisgerecht, da es sich um eine rein statische Prüfung handelt und die Schnur im Einsatz dynamischen Kräften unterliegt.
Auch ist bei der linearen Zugprüfung die Vermeidung von Klemmbrüchen vorgeschrieben, so daß spezielle zylindrische Klemmen verwendet werden, die keine Scherkräfte auf die Probe übertragen. 
In der Praxis wird es dagegen mit Sicherheit Scherkräfte geben.
Eine Zugprüfung mit einem gefüllten Wassereimer ist aber aus meiner Sicht auch nicht praxisnäher. 
Insbesondere besteht hier keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit bzw. Reproduzierbarkeit.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Bernd Kluckert
 GIGAFISH 
------------------------------------------------------------

Wir haben die Powerlineline-Schnur 0,17 mit NoKnot an einem Drillsimulator getestet. An dem Teil gibt es keine Spannklemmen oder zylindrische Klemmen, geschweige denn einen Wassereimer. Das Gerät simuliert einen richtigen Drill. Dieses Schreiben der Fa. GigaFish scheint eine Standarderklärung zu sein. Könnte also auch für ein Abschleppseil gelten oder eine Paketkordel.

Wir haben dieses Thema auf jeden Fall erst einmal abgehakt und investieren wieder in Qualität.

Gruß
Uwe & Moni


----------



## Taxidermist (21. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Na hoffentlich wissen die Hechte auch,wie sone Schnur "richtig" geprüft wird!

Taxidermist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

"Die so ermittelten Werte sind leider nicht immer praxisgerecht, da es sich um eine rein statische Prüfung handelt und die Schnur im Einsatz dynamischen Kräften unterliegt."

Der Satz ist ja technisch richtig, allerdings anglerisch eben so problematisch. 

Was nützt mir eine Schnur, die bei kleinen Rucken oder tobender Dynamik ihre Stärke verliert? Hatte gestern auch das Vergnügen jemandem seine 12 oder 15er Fireline Crystal aus dem Teich zu fischen, min. 40m wo die mit einem 25g Sbiro einfach durchgerissen war. Der Owner war darüber nicht so amüsiert , nur über die Rückgabe seiner Montage hat er sich natürlich gefreut. 

Ich konnte die Schnur gut befühlen, nichts auffälliges, aber einfach dann ab.
Wenn eine Schnur wie dort beim Köderrauskacheln schwächelt und ermüdet - wie ich es auch bei den Berkley Monos bei einer bestimmten Streßbelastung erfahren habe, oder die (dünneren) Powerlines das anscheinend nicht ab können, dann ist da meiner Meinung nach auch ein Fehler im Schnurdesign und der Auslegung, denn kaum einer will damit nur Bilder oder Blumen aufhängen. :g


----------



## boot (21. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich wissen die Hechte auch,wie sone Schnur "richtig" geprüft wird!
> 
> Taxidermist


Es ist doch ganz einfach Hänge doch an der Schnur einen Zettel ran bitte mit Vorsicht belasten.lg ole#6


----------



## staffag (21. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Also ich kann die Aufregung nicht so richtig verstehen! Festzuhalten ist doch:

- es ist offenbar so,  dass Schnurstärken und Tragkraft nach einem standardisierten Verfahren festgestellt werden und das sicher nicht nur an einem Stück, sondern wahrscheinlich als Versuchsreihe, aus denen dann ein Mittelwert errechnet wird

- die Angelrealität entspricht möglicherweise nicht diesem standardisierten Versuchsaufbau

Na und?

Alle hier haben doch sicherlich bevor sie sich ein Auto gekauft haben auch mal die in einem standardisierten Verfahren ermittelten Verbrauchswerte ihres Autos gesehen. Hat das schon mal jemand in der Realität dauerhaft erreicht?????????????

Es zählt doch - und da hat jeder seine eigene subjektive Wirklichkeit - die Erfahrung (positiv/negativ) mit einer Schnur (Auto) und danach entscheiden wir uns dann.


----------



## BlackLions (21. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



> staffag schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also ich kann die Aufregung nicht so richtig verstehen! Festzuhalten ist doch:
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Und es kommt auf die Anwendung und das Verhältnis an.
Wenn ich bei einer 15kg Schnur nur 10kg bekomme - kein ernstes Problem.
Wenn ich bei einer 8kg Schnur aber nur 3kg bekomme, dann habe ich damit ein Problem, weil es meistens für die typische Geflecht-Angelart nicht ausreicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

http://freenet-homepage.de/walk.freenet.de/index.html 
Zum nachgucken, alle Schnüre unter gleichen Verhältnissen getestet.
Vielleicht nicht "wissenschaftlich optimal objektiv", aber immerhin so, dass man die Schnüre untereinander vergleichen kann.

Und ist es dann schon interessant, dass es eine Firma schafft, sowohl mit Durchmesser wie Tragkraft ziemlich dicht an den Angaben zu liegen (Quantum).

Und dass andere Firmen gerade beim Durchmesser reale Werte bis weit übers Doppelte der Angaben haben...


----------



## Veit (22. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

@ Thomas: Hmm, ich hatte mal die Quatron PT drauf und ein guter Kumpel hat sich jetzt auch wieder welche aufspulen lassen. ist so von den Eigenschaften her keine schlechte Schnur, aber dass die Durchmesserangaben so realistisch sind wie in dem Test angegeben, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Vielleicht täusche ich mich auch bloß, denn genaue Methoden zum Nachmessen hab ich leider nicht, aber die Schnüre kamen mir trotzdem einen ganzen Tick stärker wie angegeben vor.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen "vorkommen" und messen wie bei walko.

Ich selber hab die 25er und die 20er. 
Sind beide wesentlich dünner als Schnüre gleichen Durchmessers anderer Firmen. Merkt man einfach und schnell an der Menge, die auf die Rolle geht (wenn man wesentlich mehr unterfüttern muss..).


----------



## pike1984 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Werde jetzt auch mal die 12er Powerline in Gelb testen. Man hört dermaßen konträre Einschätzungen zu fast allen Flecht-Schnüren. Da teste ich ganz ehrlich mittlerweile lieber selber, um rauszufinden, was mir am besten liegt. Und da man bei Gigafish ja kein Risiko hat, hat deren Schnur auch eine Chance verdient. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Moin!

Gestern hab ich bei GigaFish bestellt, heute war das Paket da.

Positiv:

- Gratis Gufis für Boardies  http://www.gigafish.de/P_311.htm
- gratis Lieferung trotz Bestellwert unter 10€ da Artikel nicht lieferbar waren
- Highspeed Versand

Negativ:

- Artikel aus dem Shop (Schnur) war nicht lieferbar
- es wurde ein falscher Artikel (Gewicht) und ein Fehlerhafter Artikel 
(Klebeaugen nicht vorhanden) geliefert.

Da ich persönlich die Fehler als Lappalie sehe unterm Strich ein positives Ergebnis.


----------



## flori66 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> - Artikel aus dem Shop (Schnur) war nicht lieferbar




Welche Schnur war denn nicht lieferbar?


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Die FC in 0,23 hätte die gerne Mal angetestet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind beide wesentlich dünner als Schnüre gleichen Durchmessers anderer Firmen. Merkt man einfach und schnell an der Menge, die auf die Rolle geht (wenn man wesentlich mehr unterfüttern muss..).


Das kann ich nur bestätigen, also bei derselben Durchmesserangabe gilt: Quattron PT Braid < Spiderwire Stealth < Gigafish Poweline,
die Dickenunterschiede sind erheblich und fühlbar, direkt verglichen bei 012 bis 017 er Angaben, die meist wenig mit den 1/100 mm zu tun haben.


----------



## pike1984 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

So, hab heut meine 12er Powerline bekommen und gleich mal nach Spinpaules Anleitung getestet.
Die 12er hat ein Soll von 12kg. Ist-Wert mit noknot: 7,2kg
Mit Knoten kann mans so dermaßen vergessen. 3kg schafft sie da graaade so. Aber für meinen Zweck tuns die 7,2 kg schon. Die Flechtung ist auffallend rund und allzudick kommt mir die Schnur jetzt auch nicht vor. Ist in jedem Fall fischbar. Und am Service von Gigafish gibts wirklich nichts zu deuteln#6.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Mach doch bitte nochmal bei Gelegenheit in der gleichen Konstellation den Knotentest mit 3-fach durchgeschlauftem Palomarknoten, also doppelt mit einem kurzen Ende durch ein Metallöhr (Wirbel) - ganz wichtig: gegen Metall wie no-Knot), dann 3-mal das doppelte Ende um das lange doppelte Schnurstück durchgeschlauft und anschließend die Schlaufe über den Wirbel geschoben und zugezogen, so daß das Schlaufenende auf dem Metall aufliegt. Ich bekomme so Supertragkräfte hin.

Den Knoten: http://www.stoer-angler.de/palomarknoten.php
aber halt auf dem 2.Bild nicht 1-mal, sondern 3-mal durchgeschlauft.


----------



## pike1984 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fa. GigaFish*

Jep, mach ich bei Gelegenheit.


----------

